# East Coast Gathering ECG 2014



## mano

*
2014 East Coast Gathering/ECG​*
*Sunday, June 8th 10 a.m. to 8 p.m.*​*
Holland, Bucks County, PA​https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...-8&sa=N&tab=wl​​​*​​​
*Ill supply food, beer, wine and non-alcoholic beverages. 

There are beds and sofas for at least eight and plenty of room on the floor for people who need to spend the night

There will be tables for demonstrations and showing your knives 

Confirm attendance with # of people on this thread

PM me for the address, directions, coordinating food and any questions.

We had a great turnout last year. Knife makers, retailors, professional sharpeners, professional chefs, home cooks and collectors traveled from as far as New England and South Carolina. They brought incredible knives and fantastic food. Theory **demonstrated breaking down whole fish.

The ECG is a chance to meet the people on KKF and talk every aspect of knives.

Attend and make this year even better*


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Will try to make this time on time.


----------



## mano

Ben was a very patient driver.


----------



## marc4pt0

Count me in


----------



## jimbob

Bout time there was an Aussie one I reckon (Melbourne of course)...


----------



## ThEoRy

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Will try to make this time on time.



I was on the phone like, "Dude we're leaving..." lol


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> I was on the phone like, "Dude we're leaving..." lol



You guys make me feel terrible, so I might have to make a knife lottery at the gathering to atone for my shortcomings. How does that sound? By lottery, I mean that you all pick a number each, we through them in a hat and after a drawing, there will be a winner.  

Free knife that is! So, are you coming to ECG now?


----------



## Namaxy

If Theory cuts fish I'm in.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bill13

The chance to win a Marko knife I will need to find a way there. Do you have a yard big enough for a tent. Could win my spouse over with that, we love camping even if it's in a rural back yard .


----------



## rami_m

jimbob said:


> Bout time there was an Aussie one I reckon (Melbourne of course)...



Sydney knife show


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko Tsourkan said:


> You guys make me feel terrible, so I might have to make a knife lottery at the gathering to atone for my shortcomings. How does that sound? By lottery, I mean that you all pick a number each, we through them in a hat and after a drawing, there will be a winner.
> 
> Free knife that is! So, are you coming to ECG now?




Um, absolutely


----------



## sachem allison

good, i need a knife. Don't have my forgecraft any more or any of my babies. Daddy needs new kid.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

sachem allison said:


> good, i need a knife. Don't have my forgecraft any more or any of my babies. Daddy needs new kid.



What happened?


----------



## Dream Burls

I'll be there. Thanks for hosting again.


----------



## sachem allison

Marko Tsourkan said:


> What happened?



forgecraft, I sold to a member in England and he sold to someone else. sold all the others to start a moving fund, to get out of NYC. Still working on it.


----------



## tkern

I'm in.


----------



## WildBoar

I hope to make it up for a few hours again this year.


----------



## larrybard

Looking forward to attending. Thanks much. Fortunately, will be easy for me to get there -- I live only about a 45 minutes' drive away, in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## ThEoRy

If I win the raffle I'm giving my knife to Son.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

sachem allison said:


> forgecraft, I sold to a member in England and he sold to someone else. sold all the others to start a moving fund, to get out of NYC. Still working on it.



Are you a lefty or a righty?



ThEoRy said:


> If I win the raffle I'm giving my knife to Son.



I have a knife for him.


----------



## jared08

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Are you a lefty or a righty?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a knife for him.



that there alone is awesome. the respect for someone i assume you dont know on a personal basis is amazing.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

jared08 said:


> that there alone is awesome. the respect for someone i assume you dont know on a personal basis is amazing.



I have a great respect for Son and to be honest, I wanted to make a knife for him for some time now, so it's a good timing. 

M


----------



## sachem allison

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Are you a lefty or a righty?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a knife for him.


I love you guys, I do but, that's not necessary. lol righty.lol I should be there, I don't think I'm leaving before the holidays.


----------



## nerologic

I'd like to join as well. I grew up in Reading and am due for a PA visit. Looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful steel.


----------



## mano

Family and friends are welcome.


----------



## ThEoRy

I may be bringing my Lead Cook this time. I'll still give my knife to Son if I win since Marko is already making me 2 knives this year. oke1:


----------



## Erilyn75

WHY do I have to be stuck out here on the west coast??


----------



## rogue108

I should be in for this year. Its been a long time since I have gone to a ECG



ThEoRy said:


> If I win the raffle I'm giving my knife to Son.



I second this comment. Same goes for me.


----------



## Mingooch

I am planning on going again if my work schedule allows it. I had a great time last year.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I might be there.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am going to have you guys decide what knife I should make for the ECG raffle. D or Western handle for honesuki or gyuto and D for suji. Leather or wood for saya. 

Handle wood will have to be one of my basic types unless you want to go fancy and donate one of your blocks to the raffle. 

- 150mm honesuki in 52100 (Western or Wa)
- 210mm gyuto in 52100 or AEB-L (Western or Wa
- 210mm suji in AEB-L or 52100 (Wa handle)


----------



## Bill13

I would vote for the 210 wa in AEB-L.


----------



## WildBoar

western 150 honesuki in 52100


----------



## mano

210mm gyuto wa in either steel


----------



## Mingooch

I vote 210 gyuto in either with a Wa handle. But honestly I think it is just great that you are offering this.


----------



## Korin_Mari

Definitely going to try to make it this year! Thanks for setting the ECG up again. I'm so excited to see everyone!


----------



## Line cooked

I am sad to say I can not make it is year....have fun everyone!


----------



## sachem allison

Sorry, Ladies and gentleman. I may not make it after all. Depending on how my Check up goes on Thursday (which I don't think will be good at all), I may have to get the old ticker worked on June 10th. Have fun, Eat lots of food and don't cut yourselves.


----------



## nhaitz

Being new around here, I don't yet own a hand crafted knife. (that will change soon enough) I was planning to attend, but now it looks like work will keep me at home.


----------



## tkern

Unfortunately, I have to pull out of the gathering. We were just signed up for a 300 person dinner that night and a sous just quit so I'm out.


----------



## D3st1n

Hi, I'm new in this forum, but thinking to go there since it's not too far. Can you count me in?


----------



## mano

Of course


----------



## larrybard

D3st1n (a catchy, memorable name), where in Philly are you?

Larry (Chestnut Hill/West Mount Airy in Philly)


----------



## D3st1n

I live in south philly (7th & jackson)


----------



## Korin_Mari

Hi hi. Sadly, something important came up and we cannot attend. We were looking forward to seeing everyone this year, especially because it was so fun and awesome meeting everyone last year. We'll be with you in spirit though!! Please post pictures.


----------



## Mingooch

Mari, you will be missed. Maybe next year.


----------



## Seth

Korin_Mari said:


> Hi hi. Sadly, something important came up and we cannot attend. We were looking forward to seeing everyone this year, especially because it was so fun and awesome meeting everyone last year. We'll be with you in spirit though!! Please post pictures.




I earmarked $10,000 specifically to buy from Korin if you came, but I guess more important stuff is happening in your life. And you can never see my dog again; either of them.


----------



## larrybard

Seth said:


> View attachment 23649



Well if your adorable dogs will be attending, I might even be willing to give them a lift (if they fit in my car).

Not so sure about you though -- you seem to be the mean one of the litter. :tease:

Larry (from Philadelphia)


----------



## Seth

Larry, it will be good to meet another Philly guy. Abby, the older one, will probably come - Craig has been alright with this for the past two years. The puppy is totally out of control, so he will stay home. I like to actually hang out with the knife experts...


----------



## larrybard

Seth,

Will enjoy meeting you too (as well as several of the other attendees whose postings I've read but have never met before -- at times it seems they've almost taken on the stature of minor celebrities).

And I love dogs, so would be glad to spend time with Abby, particularly if it helps free you up at some point.

Larry


----------



## Mingooch

My daughter Haley is looking forward to seeing Abby again too.


----------



## Korin_Mari

Ugh, I really wish I could go.  

NOOOOO!!!! I miss Abby!! :cry:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

It looks like the raffle knife will have to be 190mm gyuto, as I am out of liquid nitrogen and won't have time to get a refill before the ECG. Sorry folks. 
Details: 190mm gyuto on the edge, ground symmetrically, S-grind geometry, right handed D (unless octagonal is preferred), probably cocobolo handle. 

Will bring some other knives to check out. See more details *Here*

Marko


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

There is a possibility that I won't be able to attend ECG this year, as I might not be able to find a ride. Just in case, I will be mailing out the raffle knife to Craig tomorrow, so it gets there by the weekend. 

M


----------



## WildBoar

uh oh, no one from the NYC-area is coming down?


----------



## ThEoRy

I can offer a ride to those in the area.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

WildBoar said:


> uh oh, no one from the NYC-area is coming down?



I will let you guys know if anything changes.


----------



## Mingooch

Marko, if u can catch a train that ends near me, U can hop a ride over with us. Not the most direct route, but I am more than willing to squeeze you in.


----------



## Dream Burls

I'll be going down from Manhattan around 9:30/10:00. If anyone needs a ride send be a PM. Can't guarantee that I'll stay past two or three though.


----------



## NY-Chef

WildBoar said:


> uh oh, no one from the NYC-area is coming down?



Marko can you get to NYC, I'm passing threw on my way.


----------



## Adirondack

I was hoping to make it - am even going to be in Reading on Saturday- but it's not going to happen. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mingooch

Just to confirm, I will be attending with my wife and daughter. 
I just finished marinating the sriracha wings that I will be bringing on Sunday. Looking forward to seeing you all.
Chris


----------



## Doug Seward

I plan to attend and will be bringing two Linzertortes. Thanks for hosting the event again. -Doug


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Hey Folks,
I regret to inform you that I won't be able to attend this year's gathering. I got a couple of offers for a ride, but I am taking care of a dog (and was planning to take him with me), and that somewhat has hindered my mobility to meet with the parties who offered a ride. 

The raffle knife still stands, though because of the cut, I didn't managed to get it done by this weekend and I will send it directly tot the winner instead. 

Please do the raffle - the old fashionable way, write your name on the piece of paper, toss all names into a hat and pull the winning ticket. *Please post the winner in this thread. *

Have a great time and enjoy great food. 

Thanks,

Marko


----------



## Mingooch

Marko u will be missed because I have been trying to meet you for 2 years now. I am going to start to think it is me soon, LOL.


----------



## nerologic

My brother and I will stop by in the late afternoon, ~4pm. Hope we're not too late see most of y'all's gear. (Or for the Marko raffle  ...). Gotta help relatives move in Reading this morning.

And you couldn't have picked a more gorgeous day.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

You guys and Craig will have to pick the raffle time.  

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## ThEoRy

Still there? I'm driving now. Be there by 6 30.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm out here but I don't have the exact location. Help.


----------



## nerologic

121 Brook Dr.


----------



## Mingooch

Rick, sorry Sherri, Haley and I missed you this year we had to leave. Was looking forward to another demo. Maybe next year.


----------



## larrybard

Thanks especially to Craig for hosting the event this year. Really enjoyed it and meeting so many people in person for the first time. Disappointed that I missed Rick, who I didn't realize would arrive so late, so I unfortunately departed before his arrival on the scene. Next year!


----------



## Seth

Thanks to Craig and Debbie for hosting again this year! It was great to hang with Chris and family, Larry - great to meet you, Destin (name changed to protect whatever), Ben, and the rest. Sorry to have missed Rick. I've watched the fish show the past two years and would have liked to see more. As punishment, when I win the Marko, I will not give it to you.

Seth (the mean one of the litter)


----------



## marc4pt0

Wish I could have made it thus year, but sadly the first of many weddings was this weekend. Wedding hangovers are the worst.
But I hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

So who won the drawing? If the drawing wasn't done, put your names here and I will draw it same as I do with lottery knives. 

Marko


----------



## WildBoar

Craig's son Ben won the raffle. And interestingly enough, he is also the one who drew the name :bat: Haha, it was all legit though; several of us were watching.

It was a very nice, relaxing day.


----------



## larrybard

While I was there got to admire several beautiful Harner knives (brought by Butch), and some fascinating pieces from Colin's collection, but I feel bad if there's any truth to the rumor that not too long after I left Rick arrived with a whole tuna, which he and Colin proceeded to expertly slice up completely in 6 minutes and 25 seconds, into perfect portions of sashimi plus tuna steaks, etc. -- all using two dull old carbon knives that Rick had stopped to pick up at a flea market on the way to the ECG and then sharpened in a couple of minutes, giving them razor edges, using only Craig's paving stones and an old newspaper.


----------



## Anton

larrybard said:


> While I was there got to admire several beautiful Harner knives (brought by Butch), and some fascinating pieces from Colin's collection, but I feel bad if there's any truth to the rumor that not too long after I left Rick arrived with a whole tuna, which he and Colin proceeded to expertly slice up completely in 6 minutes and 25 seconds, into perfect portions of sashimi plus tuna steaks, etc. -- all using two dull old carbon knives that Rick had stopped to pick up at a flea market on the way to the ECG and then sharpened in a couple of minutes, giving them razor edges, using only Craig's paving stones and an old newspaper.



Goes to tell you.. 
That would have been great to watch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ThEoRy

larrybard said:


> While I was there got to admire several beautiful Harner knives (brought by Butch), and some fascinating pieces from Colin's collection, but I feel bad if there's any truth to the rumor that not too long after I left Rick arrived with a whole tuna, which he and Colin proceeded to expertly slice up completely in 6 minutes and 25 seconds, into perfect portions of sashimi plus tuna steaks, etc. -- all using two dull old carbon knives that Rick had stopped to pick up at a flea market on the way to the ECG and then sharpened in a couple of minutes, giving them razor edges, using only Craig's paving stones and an old newspaper.



I can not confirm these statements. I won't deny them, but I can't confirm them.


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> Craig's son Ben won the raffle. And interestingly enough, he is also the one who drew the name :bat: Haha, it was all legit though; several of us were watching.
> 
> It was a very nice, relaxing day.



Yeah that's soooo wierd and with Father's day right around the corner and all......


----------



## D3st1n

Thanks Craig & Debbie for hosting this event, also thanks to everyone to showing all the good stuffs. And I will see you guys again next year at Chris's...... Cheers. 

Fendy (D3st1n).


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

WildBoar said:


> Craig's son Ben won the raffle. And interestingly enough, he is also the one who drew the name :bat: Haha, it was all legit though; several of us were watching.
> 
> It was a very nice, relaxing day.



Congratulations to Ben. I will post pics of the knife before sending it to Craig. 


Marko


----------



## D3st1n

Congrats Ben.!!


----------



## mano

Thanks to everyone who came to this year's ECG. The turnout was a bit light but it was nice to see some new forum members and non-forum friends and family. 

Burl Source is hitting his stride with some highly figured blocks of wood I've never heard of before. Butch, as usual, brought some great knives and liquid nitrogen he and Doug Seward used to make soft-serve ice cream. mingooch is quickly building up his hoard of 270 custom-handled gyuto's and Seth is still the Shig king. Chef Niloc arrived late and stayed late with his Beatty cleavers, knife belts and some of the amazing knives he's posted here.

Food-wise, Jim made some excellent pulled pork. Doug's traditional linzer tort was excellent, as were mingooch's wings.

Theory arrived close to 7:00, when everyone was either gone or packing up. He and Niloc hung out, ate pulled pork sandwiches and yammered on about knives and the resto biz until about 9:30. I think my son, Ben -who woke up at 2:00 p.m- sat with them, but I was done in after starting to set up at 8:00 a.m. 

My wife, Debi, was a great help and host, especially considering she couldn't care less about knives. I'm a lucky guy.

mingooch/Chris said he'd be hosting it next year at Sandy Hook NJ. I'll see you all there.


----------



## larrybard

ThEoRy said:


> I can not confirm these statements. I won't deny them, but I can't confirm them.



Yeah, the legend continues. Supposedly soon to be made into a major motion picture, with RT played by Johnny Depp and Butch by Vin Diesel. (Not sure who will be cast as Colin.)

Seriously, thanks to everyone else who did so much to make me (and others) feel so welcome, and providing food, etc., e.g. (in no particular order), Doug, Jim, Debbie, Chris.


----------



## NY-Chef

larrybard said:


> Yeah, the legend continues. Supposedly soon to be made into a major motion picture, with RT played by Johnny Depp and Butch by Vin Diesel. (Not sure who will be cast as Colin.)
> 
> Seriously, thanks to everyone else who did so much to make me (and others) feel so welcome, and providing food, etc., e.g. (in no particular order), Doug, Jim, Debbie, Chris.


looking at his old avatar I'd say Daniel Day-Lewis would be the obvious choice


----------



## nerologic

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah that's soooo wierd and with Father's day right around the corner and all......



He threatened to etch dragons and flames into it at work. Though I think (at least hope) he was just trying to stir the pot...


----------



## Dream Burls

mano said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to this year's ECG. The turnout was a bit light but it was nice to see some new forum members and non-forum friends and family.
> 
> Burl Source is hitting his stride with some highly figured blocks of wood I've never heard of before.



Once again I've been mistaken for Mark. I even wore my Dream Burls T-shirt. I'm starting to get a complex. Maybe Mark and I need to post our pictures side by side so people can tell the difference. No worries Mano, I had a great time anyway.


----------



## mano

Myron, I'm so sorry. The wood you brought was the stuff of dreams.


----------



## ThEoRy

larrybard said:


> Johnny Depp



I don't have that many bracelets...


----------



## NY-Chef

ThEoRy said:


> I don't have that many bracelets...



Could always have Miley Cyrus play you


----------



## rami_m

NY-Chef said:


> Could always have Miley Cyrus play you



I have an image of Miley Cyrus with a tojiro dp3 demolishing a chicken. Would be right up her alley these days.


----------



## NY-Chef

rami_m said:


> I have an image of Miley Cyrus with a tojiro dp3 demolishing a chicken. Would be right up her alley these days.



Would have to be a re-handled Dp to fit the roll of Rick... 
Move Head line:
"D.P.3 The Gathering" staring Miley Cyrus, Daniel Day Lewis and Vin Diesel


----------



## tkern

NY-Chef said:


> Would have to be a re-handled Dp to fit the roll of Rick...
> Move Head line:
> "D.P.3 The Gathering" staring Miley Cyrus, Daniel Day Lewis and Vin Diesel



That might be a different DP movie than you're thinking of.


----------



## ThEoRy

tkern said:


> That might be a different DP movie than you're thinking of.



This.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

The raffle knife for ECG has been shipped out, Priority with 9410803699300063119031 tracking.
Rushed it out of the door, sorry no pics. 
180mm gyuto in 52199 with horn ferrule, N/S spacer and cocobolo.

Thanks,
Marko


----------



## chinacats

Marko Tsourkan said:


> 180mm gyuto in 52199



52100 or new steel?


----------



## Mingooch

Marko, thanks again for being so generous. That was really awesome of you.


----------



## mano

My son, Ben, got it yesterday and he plans to keep it "for the rest of my life." He really appreciates the quality of Marko's knives. (I already had two of them).


----------

